# Mouth rot????



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a 5" male chipokae named chuby, and I have recently noticed a white flufy matirial inside his mouth that makes it appear he has really big white teeth.

Is there such thing as mouth rot?

can I treat it?

if so what do i treat it with?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Well if it's white and fuzzy inside/around his mouth then it's either a fungus or bacteria. You can start off with testing the water to make sure the parameters are where they should be. 
Increase water movement. 
Add aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. (Dissolve it first and add it gradually)

ANd to answer your question: yes there is a such thing as mouth rot/mouth fungus. It's actually caused by a bacteria. Columnaris is the disease, Flexibacter is the bacteria. Maracyn and Maracyn two used together are one way of treating it. Improving water conditons should be the first step tho.

Robin


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks that helps


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 5, 2009)

It may be columnaris, If the fish doesn't improve with the salt treatment, try kanaflex or maracyn 2.

If it is collumnaris, it is imperative that it is treated quickly as columnaris is a systemic infection that can cause internal organ damage before any external signs are present.

good luck,

--Dave


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

well its def. not collumnaris. but thanks, I am glad u told me about it. I didn't know a disease like that even existed!


----------

